# CCI Stingers



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Are they still being made? It's my preferred varmint round and usually very easy to find. But on my last couple trips to Wal-Mart, last trip to Meijer and todays trip to Gander Mountain not only were they nowhere to be seen, there was also no space on the shelf for them. Finally found some at an out-of-the-way shop but wasn't able to get very many. 

Yeah, I know I can order them off the 'net. But if they aren't being made they will soon be unavailable. Then what do I do about the hoards of zombie squirrels???? 

Got several bricks of Wildcats. Not real fond of Wildcats. That's why I've got several bricks still.


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

Still listed on the CCI website, CCI Ammunition - Product Detail Everone is probably just out due to popular demand. A lot of people think they are good for self defence, but if you had to use a .22, you would probably want something heavier and solid, for penetration.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Everone is probably just out due to *popular demand*


I'd tend to think it's the opposite, since they are higher priced, and aren't really better for most things a 22 is used for.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I looked around on the net and could not find any in stock at my usual haunts. Only found some on gunbroker

$82 per brick (includes shipping) ==> CCI Stinger .22 LR Bulk Packs of 500 (10x50) 22 : Rifle Ammunition at GunBroker.com

$85 per brick (includes shipping) ==> CCI STINGER .22 LR 10 BOXES 500 RDS 22 : Pistol Ammunition at GunBroker.com

A might bit expensive (IMHO).....


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

if you have a dunhams sports check there


----------



## AR Aaron (May 26, 2010)

Danaus29 said:


> Are they still being made? It's my preferred varmint round and usually very easy to find. But on my last couple trips to Wal-Mart, last trip to Meijer and todays trip to Gander Mountain not only were they nowhere to be seen, there was also no space on the shelf for them. Finally found some at an out-of-the-way shop but wasn't able to get very many.
> 
> Yeah, I know I can order them off the 'net. But if they aren't being made they will soon be unavailable. Then what do I do about the hoards of zombie squirrels????
> 
> Got several bricks of Wildcats. Not real fond of Wildcats. That's why I've got several bricks still.


Was at my local Walmart today, they had them on shelf behind counter. I don't recall price but had at least a 6-8 from what I could see. Not sure how far back they where stacked, but I was on mission to find some 357's and 308's so wasn't paying attention to those for price wise.


----------



## Worknman (Jan 11, 2012)

Wal-mart here has them...


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I use them for varmints. IMO much better than the Wildcats. Got the 9 mil for self defense.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Wally here has them...my go to practice round,I save the LRN...


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

they still have them here , they sure do a number on critters


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Went to a gun show today. A couple vendors had them, for $9/50 and up! Paid less than $7 at Rural King a couple months ago. Didn't buy any there but went to one small shop and cleaned out the rest of his stock. Wasn't much, just a couple boxes. 

Guess I'll be using the Wildcats for target practice. Save the Stingers for critters.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

I paid 3.57 for subsonics today,same price as .22shorts.....Love hearing the firing pin hit.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

worknman said:


> wal-mart here has them...


 /??????? Where??


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

worknman said:


> wal-mart here has them...


??? Where ???


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Not in Ohio sweetie.


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

If you can't find the stingers , try CCI Mini Mag. For me they're more accurate and just as much punch.


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

Badger said:


> If you can't find the stingers , try CCI Mini Mag. For me they're more accurate and just as much punch.


Yeah I like the Mini-Mags too. I have the 10/22 magazines loaded with them, now.


----------



## Timothy (Mar 4, 2012)

I think CCI did a deal with large discounters to offer ammo boxes with mini-mags and stingers. I've seen those deals in both wal-mart and gander mtn. (i.e. plastic ammo boxes with say 16 boxes of 100 rounds (1600 rounds total) of mini mags for $120 at gander and 98 at walmart.)

I think this was something of a promotional deal and resulted in reduced availability of mini mags and stingers both at on the shelves and on online.

My brother will shoot nothing but stingers but I really like the mini mags. Both accurate and well manufactured (I get a real variability with winchester 40 gr HP's in cycling a ruger 10/22 -- although not hanging up-- but the mini mags shoot the same with every round.)

tim


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I've got mini-mags, not sure how many. Didn't look for those today at Meijer. There is a half box in the basement. I use it for smashing cellar spiders.
Space for the Stingers is still totally empty. 
I'll have to look for the large quantity ammo boxes. That might be enough to keep me in squirrel for the rest of my life.


----------

